# Bolt has trouble closing w/ handloads



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

I have ran into a problem with my 22-250 handloads. The bolt is very hard to push down after a round has been chambered. When I first started reloading I had this trouble with my 30-06 but found that trimming and full length resizing was the remedy. Tried this on my 22-250 to no avail. Anybody got any ideas?

Thanks!
Hogcaller


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

you may have the bullets seated out to far or some reson the case got deformed. i would'nt shoot them for several safty reasons and mech. troubles could happen. pull the bullets and start over or try seating some bullets deeper and see if that helps.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

It could be that your bullets aren't seated deep enought, or you aren't sizing them enough when you are sizing through your f/l die. Does a sized empty case chamber?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Take a look at your bullets, if they have any gouges on the bullet that look new, you're bullet might be out to far. just bump them in. Get a caliper and check your overall length. Other wise it is the next issue;

sounds like you might not be sizing them enough. Make sure you full length resizing die is resizing the whole case. I've had this happen when the FL die isn't turned down enough to bump the shoulder down. give the die an 1/8 to a 1/4 turn at a time until the case chambers correctly without pressure. sure a bunch of case lube.

xdeano


----------



## MagnumManiac (Feb 19, 2008)

I have had this problem myself.
Is the rifle a Rem 700?
I found that some of my Winchester cases were having excessive case bulging on the expansion groove, and the only way to fix it was to FL size them, try them in the rifle and if they chambered I was good to go. Any that wouldn't fit correctly were junked.
The ones that are still not fitting the chamber have probably seen hot loads and are deformed beyond the point the die can bring them back to spec.
It's a good idea to just junk them and start with fresh brass, I switched to Remington brass, and haven't had the problem since.
The cause is the brass has stretched to be longer from the head to the shoulder, and the die can't squeeze the area above the web enough to make them shorter.
Cheers.
MagnumManiac.
:sniper:


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

are you lubing the inside neck of the case? if the ball expander gets pulled out of the case with no lube it could be stretching the case. Possible.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Proable causes, could be any or all...

1. Cases too long, need to be trimmed
2. Improperly sized cases
3. Bullet seated to far out.

If I were guessing I would say likely 1 and/or 2. I'm constantly amazed at how many guys don't know to trim their cases. Absolutely critical...


----------



## 22-250 hunter (Nov 25, 2008)

change the depth of you die setting because it sounds to me you are seating the bullet to far out. you should also try lubing your cases to see if that makes a difference. also you may check the cases that you chambered and to see if there is any deep scratched and iff there is you may want to get some new brass because there is probobly a mess up in the brass molding or of the pressure from the shot deformed the case. just some stuff to try. Good luck


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

Found the problem! I didn't have the decapping/sizing die turned down quite as far as I should have. I don't know why I did that??? Usually I double check to make sure it is touching the shellholder....BRAIN FART! 
:-?

Thanks for the help! :beer:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

what I do if I am going to have it touch the shell holder. I move the die much lower into the press so my handel never cams over.

When Steven Seagal kills a ninja, he only takes its hide. When Chuck Norris kills a ninja, he uses every part.


----------

